# Two hogs with the bow from Bond Swamp



## Russ Toole (Oct 11, 2010)

I couldn't stand not having any porker pics on this new forum, so I am posting two hogs I shot last month at Bond Swamp.

I shot a 45 pound male one day, and the next day shot a 185 lb sow.  I had jumped a few others that I couldnt get a shot at.  The 185 lber was bedded under a palmetto and as I walked next to it she bolted and after i changed my underwear I hit my deer grunt call and she stopped.  She had not seen me, I only scared her from the sound of me walking.  I ducked down as she was about 30 yards away, and she started feeding and coming back my way.  She got about 20 yards and gave me a broadside shot, and my 100 gr. Muzzy passed right thru her chest.  She ran another 30 yards and stood there getting woozy and looked like she would drop any second, but she just stood there looking sick.  I decided to send another muzzy her way, and the second one ripped again thru her chest and took have her intestines out the exit hole.  She dropped, game over.
It was a bigger job trying to get that dead weight into my pickup by myself, but got creative with a log i found and rolled her up.  Easier said than done.  Great two days of solo hunting.  Muzzy fixed blades and my 14 year old mathews did the job.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 11, 2010)

a couple of 2x4 in the bed make a good ramp


----------



## Russ Toole (Oct 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> a couple of 2x4 in the bed make a good ramp



Sure be nice now that you have your own forum.   Thats a good idea, will have to keep some in the truck.


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice hogs! Now why didn't you field dress that big ole long legged sow?


----------



## Russ Toole (Oct 11, 2010)

Danny Leigh said:


> Nice hogs! Now why didn't you field dress that big ole long legged sow?



The blow flies were everywhere and making yellow stuff all in her mouth and in the wound, just didnt want them getting inside her.  And i was hot and tired and the processor was close by,  i.e... lazy


----------



## tsknmcn (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice hogs.  One day I'm going to make it out to Bond Swap during one of their hunts.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 12, 2010)

WOO HOO! Way to getter Done!


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ultimate Predator said:


> Sure be nice now that you have your own forum.



not sure what you mean by that
my roots came from stalking tree rats..to dogging them as well as rabbits, deer, and hogs now.  I still stalk deer and hogs.  The best stand I have..excluding blinds, ladders, towers, and climbers is a three legged chair and a good stick.

btw ..nice hogs


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll add a couple pig pictures from this year. Mike


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't mean to take over this post, but can anyone shed some light on the hog regulations at Bond Swamp? Are there certain date that you can hunt, or is it open all year? And are there certain days for gun and bow?


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 12, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Russ Toole (Oct 12, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Don't mean to take over this post, but can anyone shed some light on the hog regulations at Bond Swamp? Are there certain date that you can hunt, or is it open all year? And are there certain days for gun and bow?



There are certain dates where they have hunts.  You can google the the bond swamp refuge and find their website, from which you can then see the dates of hunts and a map.  If you have never been there before, be very careful if they have had lots of rain.  Stone creek floods and can get high very quickly.  I was back deep in the woods last year and almost drowned trying to get out.

Also if you are walking on the railroad track and you see someone coming towards you thats not a hunter, he is coming to give you a ticket for being on the tracks. $125 fine from what I have been told.


----------



## scottja (Oct 12, 2010)

I hunt hogs all through the year so I have some experience loading them in a truck bed.  The 2x4 advice is spot on, but another option is a game hoist. BPS sells them for about $20 including a gambrel and a pully that reduces the effort 4:1. The buck I took on Saturday went in the truck via the hoist and it was very little effort. 

The other fine $20 investment I have made is a deer drag. Sportman's Guide sells them as do many others. It's basically a big sheet of thick plastic that rolls up when not in use. It has grommets all along the edge. You drop your game in it and you slide it out to your truck/quad. It's not as smooth as a game cart but it gets in and out of places a game cart can't and it 'floats' on mud where game cart wheels are useless. Once you have drug and lifted a 150lb or better animal out of the swamp in June you gain new motivation to make the job easier.

Good job on some nice hogs.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

have you ever tried one of those Hunter Safety System Vests...they have a drag feature to them instead of locking strap on tree...then you use your entire upper body to pull instead of from the waist


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Oct 12, 2010)

Excellent! Looks like somebody will eat high on the hog soon!!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 12, 2010)

*Two hogs with the bow*



Jester896 said:


> a couple of 2x4 in the bed make a good ramp



Good idea. I was going to say a 24 inch wide piece of 3/4 inch plywood.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 14, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> Good idea. I was going to say a 24 inch wide piece of 3/4 inch plywood.



most beds have the cutouts for them and they can double duty to keep stuff from sliding around as much


----------

